# How powerful are the Custodes?



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright, so if the Custodes are the only ones powerful/trusted/gifted enought to watch over the Golden Throne, then surely, they must be extremely capable and formidable warriors.

How great are they though? I have personally never read a description of their capabilities.

So, do you think they are perhaps on par with Grey Knights for uberness?

Is each the equivalent of a Space Marine captain or Chapter Master?

I really have no idea. 

For whatever reason, I have this mental image of one being able to take on Abadon 1 on 1 IF they really are as uber as fluff would lead us to believe.

*prepares for Chaos fanboy flaming*

Thoughts? Facts? Ventured guesses?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

might be flaby sacks of psycic energy maby? cause really, the emporer dosent even shit, how hard is it to take care of him, on the other hand they would be special in some way.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

they are probably very powerful psykers, and fairly skilled in hand to hand, i dont think they would eb best in the universe, mainly because if they had people that powerful surely they wouldnt put ALL of them guarding the emp surely some would be out there kicking heretics and aliens arses


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

from the my memory banks I do believe one of the postitves about custodes is not that they have psychic powers but quite the opposite.

The are not susceptible to the warp, and the generate no shadow in the warp, they are pretty much an Army of Psychic Nulls.

And they are also a Genetically Enhanced Army of Human Soldiers more powerful then a Space Marine, but their creation process takes too long, so thats why the Emperor created the SM geneseed Program instead of using the Custodes as the basis of his Legions, and supposedly they don't age, thus the ones guarding him now, are the same ones from the millenniums before


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

cool, ok i stand corrected


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Like six Grey Knights in one suit, on steroids, each. From everything I've read, the Custodes are about a half a primarch in their own right, and together they are absolutely god-like. Unfortunately, they never leave the Imperial Palace, never speak, and barely are spoken of.

-Dirge


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I think they're the reserve for the Imperium, if everything gets beaten and Terra is under siege, they'd launch their counter-attack and wreck everything around them lol Just think how many have been made in the 10k years since the Heresy.


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I was under the impression there are "only " 10k of the Custodes in total


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Stat-wise I'd imagine them to be one or two stat values higher than an average Space Marine.

Like Eldar Exarches in Artificer Armour, but with Storm Bolters, power weapons as standard and Ld11.
No. Fearless! With Feel No Pain.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Razagel said:


> I was under the impression there are "only " 10k of the Custodes in total


Yeah, from everything I have Remembered, there have only at most been 10k created, though it must also be said the Custodes were not broken up by the Codex Astartes because they weren't Space Marines.

Actual numbers nowadays is Unknown, but with the loss of the Emperor, who was the one who oversaw their creation, I'm pretty sure no more have been made (Hence the Rumors that the Custodes were made to live indefinitely).

Just think about how the Inquisition would see someone trying to create an army of people who are genetically superior to humans, but without using Geneseed Therapy... I don't think they would like it too much, probably babble about how they are somehow damaging the purity of humanity or something


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A Companion (first company Custode) was ripped apart by Horus. This was finally what turned the Emperor to kill Horus.

It is said that Each one was worth 7 Spae Marines when a small contingent aided the Space Wolves when they attacked Magnus. And these were Space Marines, when they were Space Marines, with Primarchs etc.

Constantin Valdor is the Chief Custodian, and it is said that even Leman Russ needed to earn his respect, which he did when he beat Horus in a training fight. He never really trusted Horus either.

And they are completely immune to Psychic attack. I assume this means by Possession, and corruption. However, I'm sure some Chaos sorceror sending Flames towards them would still burn, after all.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

as far as i know and from what i can remember they are much much stronger than a space marine. these guys are raised from birth, after being genetically altered, to fight and kill. from what i know they were supposed to be between a primarch and space marine in power, although their leader Constantin Valdor was said to have beaten Horus in a sparring match and was supposed to be way uber powerful.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

im not sure how many there are but at least 3k (or 4k?) of them are guarding the Golden Throne 24:7. They apparently made SM look like jokes in terms of skill. But like what Comrade said, it takes waaaaay too damn long to make one and so the Emp decided on mass SM armies for the primarchs rather than Custodes. Just speculation, but they all probably somehow have the pariah gene implanted in them as its unlikely that EVERY person they induct is born with it. They would definitely be bettet than GK.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

300. They are the stop gap between Primarch and Marine.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

300 'Companions' who never leave the Emperor's throne room, and another 9-10 thousand who guard the rest of the Palace.

Apparently when the Emperor took a contingent of Custodians on campaign with him 3 were killed during a battle against Orks where the Emperor and his troops were outnumbered 100s to 1, because it was such a rare event that a Custode was killed the Emperor had their names inscribed into his armour as a tribute....thats how uber the Adeptus Custode is.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

So, one could concievably own a greater daemon in the face without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well it depends what Greater, and what Custode you're talking about. If you're talking about some of the Greater Demons (for example, the Bloodthirster who Broke sanguinius' legs), then I'm pretty sure Valdor Constantin would find it hard. A regular custode would probably find it hard to actually defeat a basic Greater currently, but I'd perhaps say that a Companion is the equal to a Chapter master, or at least a Captain of a basic Space Marine. However, each one will not have the tactical acumen to command the forces a Space Marine Captain could, as each is a warrior, lead by Centurions and Companions etc.


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

i think "BoLS" has a homebrew stats for them. i listen to a podcast where they did the seige on the palace. where 10 custodes held the gate. fluff wise the results where pretty acurate. they slew gobs of chaos marine. but i could be wrong.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Carna said:


> I think they're the reserve for the Imperium, if everything gets beaten and Terra is under siege, they'd launch their counter-attack and wreck everything around them lol Just think how many have been made in the 10k years since the Heresy.



None. Only the Emperor knows how to make them. The reason he made the Space Marine Legions was because the Custodes took too long to create, and there were some very, very specific requirements needed. He sacrificed strength for quantity in effect.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I had read before that there are only 300 adeptus custodesin the emperors service. Since they never leave the palace they are a purely defensive army (which is probably why GW does not make any models). They are all equipt with custode spears with are basically nemesis force weapons with bolters/storm bolters attached to the front. None of them are able to be affected by the warp (ie pariahs). And yes they are the ultimate fighters of the imperium.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

imagine if the chaos legions were Custodes:shok: humanity would be alot worse off. Chaos Custodes VS. Imperial Guard = :suicide:


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

The imperials would win, nothing beats the mighty LASGUN!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, not possible tho, as stated before they cant be traced by the warp, therefore immune to chaos gods whisperings


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

surreal-mind said:


> The imperials would win, nothing beats the mighty LASGUN!!!!!!


I like the way you think, son! You'll be in the first rank of the charge!

Excited!?


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

they dont have to be as long as they follow their primarchs. alot of that happen in the HH novels. they were more loyal to their respective primarchs then the emporer. so they dont really have to be tainted just the primarch. then they will follow him to chaos.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

arhain said:


> The imperials would win, nothing beats the mighty LASGUN!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


You forget. Each Guardsman has its fists. Damn, thats an unbeatable combination.


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

yes there definatly 10k of custodus but i think that 297 (3 killed against oks as stated above)are the companions guarding the throne room.(according to some dex i read somewhere ages ago) The rest guard the places but there have been sightings of shinging golden figures slicing the foes of the emperore. And no i'm not talking about the wirdo sms that burn or rot whatever. Anyway the ordinary custodus are like 7 space wolves so the companions must be like T7 cos i'd imagen the primarchs are T9 and the head of the Cusdos is T10


----------

